# Yahoo- Prebiotic may offer ray of light for IBS sufferers: Study (Food Navigator)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The mixture, patented and available commercially from Clasado under the brand name Bimuno, may improve clinical parameters of IBS, including flatulence, bloating, and stool consistency, according to results published in the journal Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics.View the full article


----------

